# Realtek 8139

## gsfgf

I have an Realtek 8139 based pcmcia netcard.  (Cnet CNF401).  When i modprobe 8139too (alst tried 8139cp) i get this output.

```
#modprobe 8139too

8139too Fast Ethernet Driver 0.9.24

PCI: No IRQ known for pin A of device.  Please try using pci-biosirc

<<The usual errors when bad module>>

```

This is during install.

What do i do?

----------

## FINITE

Disable pnp os in the bios. That should take care of it.

----------

## gsfgf

WOW, fast reply.

I did that and got the same error.

----------

## FINITE

Reseat the nic. Take it out and put it back in that is  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gsfgf

OK I noticed 2 things:

1) cardmgr says its an unsupported card.

2) modprobe 8139too now also gives this error 8139too: region #1 is not a MIMO resource error, aborting

----------

## dice

I don't know how to fix your problem, but I want to bitch about RealTek  :Wink: 

I was working at this company and we bought 20 2U machines for a cluster, they all had RealTek NICs in them.  Over the course of 6 months EVERY SINGLE NIC DIED.  As each one went out I replaced it with a 3c905 and never had problems with 'em again.  That's why I hate RealTek  :Smile: 

----------

## FINITE

Uhhh, is this a laptop? If so then I have no idea. Try reseating and see what happens though. Isn't there an option in the compilation of the kernel to enable pcmcia support? Did you enable it when you compiled the kernel?

----------

## phaze3k

Do you have PCMCIA support compiled into the kernel, are you using pcmcia-cs or what?  If neither, there's your problem..

As for the guy slagging off Realtek NICs: Realtek don't make NICs, they make chipsets that are used on NICs.  Your company probably bought some cheap-arsed 10/100 clone cards that used a Realtek chipset for $3 a piece, hence the unreliability.

I'll agree that the 3C905 is a better card than any clone though..

----------

## katakombi

i remember of three different modules in different kernel versions.

The newest is still experimental, the old one does support 10MBit only.

Maybe you need to downgrade your kernel, but it'd be worth a try..

----------

## gsfgf

I am installing. To configure it i did this:

```
insmod pcmcia_core

insmod i82365

insmod ds

modprobe 8139too
```

The modprobe failed.

----------

## gsfgf

I installed from a stage 3 tarball.  I configureed the card in the kernel and now modprobe 8139too works. However dhcpcd just outputs:

```
dhcpcd[1233]: DHCP_NAK server respose recieved

#outputted a buch of times

dhcpcd[1233] : timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

----------

## gsfgf

I found the driver source(ftp://ftp.scyld.com/pub/network/rtl8139.c).  However when i try to compile it it can't find dependecies.

```

# gcc -DCARDBUS -DMODULE -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O6 -c rtl8139.c -o realtek_cb.o -I/usr/src/pcmcia/include/

rtl8139.c:93: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

rtl8139.c:125: pci-scans.h: No such file or directory

rtl8139.c:126: kern_compact.h: No such file or directory

```

By using the /usr/src/linux/include include dir it can find linux/modversions.h but it still cna't find the other two.  (I don't think they exist on the system  find can't find them.

```

# gcc -DCARDBUS -DMODULE -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O6 -c rtl8139.c -o realtek_cb.o -I/usr/src/linux/include/

rtl8139.c:125: pci-scans.h: No such file or directory

rtl8139.c:126: kern_compact.h: No such file or directory

```

What do i do?  

thanks!

----------

## gsfgf

I got the pcnet driver working

```

laptop # modprobe pcnet_cs

laptop # modprobe 8139too

laptop # dhcpcd eth0

dhcpcd[1233]: DHCP_NAK server respose recieved 

 //outputted a buch of times 

dhcpcd[1233] : timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

----------

## BradN

Are you sure the dhcp server is working right?  It claims it's getting a response, so that suggests the card is working to some extent.  You should borrow a different card (or try another computer with gentoo) and see if it works if you haven't already.

Also try it without the cable plugged in... if it still does the same thing, then I would assume the card isn't working.

----------

## gsfgf

My only other gentoo box has a dead HDD, so i can't test w/ gentoo, but it was working until then and I haven't done anything to the DHCP server.  The Win2000 boxes on the network still work.  

W/ tha cale unplugged all i get is a timed out message, no response recieved.  So I guess the card is sorta working.

----------

## BradN

hmm... perhaps you can test dhcp on the broken hard drive computer just running off the CD?  You can start the network without having to copy to the hard drive.  I don't really think this is the problem, but have you tried different cables / different port on a hub?

----------

## gsfgf

I booted the dead box and same problem.  So i restarted my router and its working.  

Thanks a lot

----------

## BradN

The unexpected problems are always the hardest to troubleshoot  :Smile: 

----------

